# The 3 Speck limit!!



## gascrewgunn

Was welcomed by my family with much joy! Lots of days just ended to quick with 2 birds. But I might add we mostly goose hunt now and not so much duck hunting. The geese are more consistent and besides they make a lot bigger THUMP when they hit the deck...not to mention a lot less trouble putting out and taking up decoys and you don't have to get up in the middle of the night!


----------

